# California Blue



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

California








http://www.city-data.com/forum/city-vs-city/960190-major-city-has-most-scenic-natural.html


> is the most populous state in the United States and the third most extensive by area. Geographically located in the western part of the U.S., California is bordered by the other U.S. states of Oregon to the north, Nevada to the east, and Arizona to the southeast. California shares an international border with the Mexican state of Baja California to the south and the Pacific Ocean is on the state's western coastline. The state capital is Sacramento. Los Angeles is California's most populous city, and the country's second largest after New York City. The state also has the nation's most populous county, Los Angeles County, and its largest county by area, San Bernardino County.
> 
> California's diverse geography ranges from the Pacific Coast in the west to the Sierra Nevada mountain range in the east; and from the redwood–Douglas fir forests in the northwest to the Mojave Desert in the southeast. The Central Valley, a major agricultural area, dominates the state's center. Because of California's location along the Pacific Ring of Fire, about 37,000 earthquakes are recorded each year, but most are too small to be felt.[12]
> 
> ...
















http://www.ezilon.com/maps/united-states/california-counties-and-road-maps.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Los Angeles








http://photo.jschina.com.cn/jzds/









http://www.discoverlosangeles.com/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8558632









http://www.travelteamimages.com/big300509.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

..I omitted too much posting about LA since I already know much about it. Now I will concentrate on other small places around LA and get back to LA some time later..


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Glendale*


> Glendale a city in Los Angeles County, California, United States. Its estimated 2014 population was 200,167,[8] making it the third largest city in Los Angeles County and the 23rd-largest city in California. It is located about 8 miles (13 km) north of downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> Source >> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glendale,_California











https://www.pinterest.com/michaelojaghian/glendale-ca/









http://gotravelaz.com/glendale/









http://www.esenetworks.com/photo-gallery.aspx?id=1437&gid=2096









http://glendaleca.gov/residents/living-in-glendale

From Glendale to LA night view








https://stock-clip.com/video-footage/glendale+california


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Burbank*








http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/best-atractions-burbank-california/story?id=19541273



> Burbank is a city in Los Angeles County in Southern California, United States, 12 miles (19 km) northwest of downtown Los Angeles. The population at the 2010 census was 103,340.[9]
> 
> Billed as the "Media Capital of the World"[10] and only a few miles northeast of Hollywood, numerous media and entertainment companies are headquartered or have significant production facilities in Burbank, including The Walt Disney Company, Warner Bros. Entertainment, Nickelodeon, NBC, Cartoon Network, and Insomniac Games. The city is also home to Bob Hope Airport. It was the location of Lockheed's Skunk Works, which produced some of the most secret and technologically advanced airplanes, including the U-2 spy planes that uncovered the Soviet Union missile components in Cuba in October 1962.
> 
> Source >> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burbank,_California











https://www.hookedinvestigations.com/burbank-private-investigator/

Downtown Burbank








http://globalflylife.com/category/travel/destinations/burbank


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.miren.co/goldenpalms/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Malibu*








http://malibuswimcamp.com/









https://www.pinterest.com/curry1011/malibu/









https://es.123rf.com/photo_10567350_malibu-california.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Long Beach*


> Long Beach is the 36th most populous city in the United States and the 7th most populated city in California. It is located on the Pacific Coast of the United States, within the Greater Los Angeles area of Southern California. As of 2010, its population was 462,257.[14] Long Beach is the second largest city in the Los Angeles metropolitan area, and the third largest city in Southern California behind Los Angeles and San Diego.
> 
> The Port of Long Beach is the second busiest container port in the United States and is among the world's largest shipping ports.[15] The city also maintains a robust oil industry with wells located both directly underneath the city as well as offshore. Manufacturing sectors include those in aircraft, automotive parts, electronic equipment, audiovisual equipment, and home furnishings.
> 
> ...











http://www.absolutebailbonds.com/things-you-dont-know-about-long-beach-ca/










http://www.123rf.com/stock-photo/port_angeles.html









http://www.nationsonline.org/oneworld/map/google_map_Long_Beach.htm


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Downtown Long Beach








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Long_Beach,_California-00.jpg


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Beaches in Los Angeles








http://www.californiabeaches.com/top-10-kid-friendly-beaches-la/



> Dockweiler Beach near LAX in El Segundo is easy to get to and runs nearly three miles in length, so there’s plenty of space for summer crowds. It’s directly under the flight path for LAX, so it gets noisy but the planes are fun for kids to watch. The fire pits make this beach particularly popular near sunset, so come early to stake one out.
> http://www.californiabeaches.com/top-10-kid-friendly-beaches-la/
> 
> 
> ...


Manhattan Beach








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Manhattan_Beach_Pier2008.jpg









http://meredithljohnson.com/manhattan-beach-2/









http://www.photosbykag.com/keyword/Manhattan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos about California :cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Beach at Santa Monica








http://www.photonographer.com/









https://www.bestwallpapers-hd.com/wallpaper/los-angeles-santa-monica-beach/1440x900


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Some more Los Angeles aerial and panoramic views:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8558627









Los Angeles aerial panorama HI-RES
http://mapio.net/s/4109708/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8702387









http://hubpages.com/living/Real-Estate-License-California









HI-RES
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Aerial_photo_of_Los_Angeles,_California_01.jpg


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Century City(Nakatomi Plaza building far right)








http://aeronauticpictures.com/aerial-photography-los-angeles/

Century City with LA downtown in the background








http://www.latimes.com/business/realestate/la-fi-century-city-sale-20150611-story.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.123rf.com/stock-photo/silver_mist.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

San Diego








http://www.citi.io/2015/09/07/san-diego-city-life-in-pictures/









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_San_Diego









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:DowntownSanDiegofromtheAirNov08.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> *Sacramento* (/ˌsækrəˈmɛntoʊ/; Spanish: [sakɾaˈmento]) is the capital city of the U.S. state of California and the seat of Sacramento County. It is at the confluence of the Sacramento River and the American River in the northern portion of California's expansive Central Valley. Its estimated 2014 population of 485,199 made it the sixth-largest city in California, and the 35th largest city in the United States.[7][11] Sacramento is the cultural and economic core of the Sacramento metropolitan area, which includes seven counties with a 2010 population of 2,414,783.[10] Its metropolitan area is the fourth largest in California after the Greater Los Angeles area, the San Francisco Bay Area, and the San Diego metropolitan area, and is the 27th largest in the United States. In 2002, the Civil Rights Project at Harvard University conducted for Time magazine named Sacramento "America's Most Diverse City".[12]
> 
> Source >> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacramento,_California











http://loveincsacramento.com/









http://montoyasellsre.com/blog/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Los Angeles skyline by Scott Lowe, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles by Rick Rose, on Flickr


Los Angeles Skyline by Frederick Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------

